# LRM vs. GOLD RUSH TOUR



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

I WANT TO TAKE A POLL ON THIS. IT'S TIME FOR A BRAND NEW AUTOMOTIVE COMPETITON. I'M WILLING TO GIVE ALL THAT I HAVE TO TAKE OUT LRM HERE IN THE SOUTHWEST UNITED STATES    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: . ARE WE ALL ON THE SAME PAGE????????


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

I KNOW THERE ARE SOME OPINIONS OUT THERE...LET'S HEAR THEM :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 13 2007, 01:03 PM~9218182
> *I WANT TO TAKE A POLL ON THIS.  IT'S TIME FOR A BRAND NEW AUTOMOTIVE COMPETITON.  I'M WILLING TO GIVE ALL THAT I HAVE TO TAKE OUT LRM HERE IN THE SOUTHWEST UNITED STATES       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .  ARE WE ALL ON THE SAME PAGE????????
> *


:werd:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I have attended LRM n they r getting weak as 4 your shows I have not attended so i can't give an opinion :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Why only in the Southwest states? If you gonna challenge them, then at least be on there level.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 13 2007, 12:31 PM~9218353
> *I have attended LRM n they r getting weak as 4 your shows I have not attended so i can't give an opinion  :biggrin:
> *


great point.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

but i will attend da shows 2008 :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 13 2007, 12:40 PM~9218381
> *but i will attend da shows 2008  :biggrin:
> *


that's great homie.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 13 2007, 12:40 PM~9218381
> *but i will attend da shows 2008  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*we are waiting on a San Anto date so we can be there.
competing in some of the events also.along with showing our toys.*


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

We will attend Gold Rush Tour


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Nov 13 2007, 12:38 PM~9218367
> *Why only in the Southwest states? If you gonna challenge them, then at least be on there level.
> *


THAT'S TRUE. HOWEVER, I NEVER SAID THAT ANYWHERE ELSE WAS OUT OF TH E QUESTION. TAKES A LOT OF PLANNING TO BE SUCCESSFUL. ALSO, THERE ARE SOME RIDES OUT THERE THAT NONE OF MY JUDGES ARE QUALIFIED TO JUDGE (DONKS). I WON'T PUT MY JUDGES INTO THAT SITUATION.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 13 2007, 12:50 PM~9218449
> *THAT'S TRUE.  HOWEVER, I NEVER SAID THAT ANYWHERE ELSE WAS OUT OF TH E QUESTION.  TAKES A LOT OF PLANNING TO BE SUCCESSFUL.  ALSO, THERE ARE SOME RIDES OUT THERE THAT NONE OF MY JUDGES ARE QUALIFIED TO JUDGE (DONKS).  I WON'T PUT MY JUDGES INTO THAT SITUATION.
> *


Don't forget about the NW, and if you need any help I'm down for anything that promotes positive lowriding. I've had successful shows out here, so you might want to consider Oregon or Washington.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Nov 13 2007, 12:49 PM~9218437
> *We will attend Gold Rush Tour
> *


gracias carnal


----------



## Flute McGrute (Mar 30, 2005)

Not going to happen. Majority will support the longest existing lowrider movement in the world - LRM.
You'll just be the flea on their balls, and they are just the balls to the dog(white man).


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flute McGrute_@Nov 13 2007, 01:04 PM~9218582
> *Not going to happen. Majority will support the longest existing lowrider movement in the world - LRM.
> You'll just be the flea on their balls, and they are just the balls to the dog(white man).
> *


I think it will happen. But...if i don't take out the LRM tour, I will be satisfied knowing that i gave it my best shot. Majority MIGHT support the LRM movement, but will they also support the longest existing fucking by a magazine in the world? You tell me homie. Enlighten me just a bit. As for being "the flea on their balls", there must first be balls in place.


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flute McGrute_@Nov 13 2007, 01:04 PM~9218582
> *Not going to happen. Majority will support the longest existing lowrider movement in the world - LRM.
> You'll just be the flea on their balls, and they are just the balls to the dog(white man).
> *


SHUT UP WHITE BOY,,ALOT OF PPL IS TIRED OF THE SAME SHIT,,TIME TO WELCOME SOMETHINGNEW,,IM WITH GOLD RUSH!! :angry:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I will be at the gold rush tour.... no doubt taking pictures like there is no tommorrow :biggrin: 



I hate LRM they are worthless at this point, but I cant speak on your show until after the show and trust me I will be honest.... :biggrin:


----------



## Flute McGrute (Mar 30, 2005)

Well the balls thing is just saying that your group is small.......riding coat tails of LRM...who just does it for the ones in higher power who can give a rats ass about lowriders.


Majority will support LRM because they don't know any better and it's popular and cool. It's known worldwide.


----------



## Flute McGrute (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Nov 13 2007, 12:18 PM~9218712
> *SHUT UP WHITE BOY,,ALOT OF PPL IS TIRED OF THE SAME SHIT,,TIME TO WELCOME SOMETHINGNEW,,IM WITH GOLD RUSH!! :angry:
> *


a lot......but not enough.

Hit me up next year so I can say "told ya so *insert lame race joke here*"


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Nov 13 2007, 01:18 PM~9218712
> *SHUT UP WHITE BOY,,ALOT OF PPL IS TIRED OF THE SAME SHIT,,TIME TO WELCOME SOMETHINGNEW,,IM WITH GOLD RUSH!! :angry:
> *


THANKYOU FOR THE SUPPORT....WHAT "FRUIT MCGRUTE FAILS TO REALIZE IS ONE SIMPLE THING THAT NO ONE, INCLUDING HIM, CAN IGNORE AND THAT IS THE FACT THAT TIME DEMANDS CHANGE... :biggrin:


----------



## Flute McGrute (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm not failing to realize anything. I've seen the magazines and attempts to overthrow LRM over the years and everyone gets all hyped and then the new organization either takes people for their money and/or quickly exits. 

Personally, I could give a fuck about Gold Rush or LRM.
 

Time demands change? :uh: I don't know about that one.

More like people demand the BEST.
And judging by your flyer, I'm sure most will choose LRM over some cheap looking graphics for what looks to be a ghetto no name show.

Call me a hater, but I'm giving my honest opinion on what the general public will think.
AND I still think most "riders" would rather put up with LRM BS that ensures more coverage and participation.

But...good luck, do your thing.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

I'M GONNA SUPPORT LRM SHOWS BUT REALLY LOOKING FOWARD TO SEEING WHAT YOU HAVE TO OFFER FAM I THINK AT THIS POINT PATIENCE IS A VIRTUE 
LRM DIDNT HAPPEN OVERNIGHT ?WHAT ARE YOUR ENTRY FEES GONNA LOOK LIKE  HOPP RULES AND JUDGING RULES FOR VEHICLES


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Nov 13 2007, 02:19 PM~9218720
> *I will be at the gold rush tour.... no doubt taking pictures like there is no tommorrow  :biggrin:
> I hate LRM they are worthless at this point, but I cant speak on your show until after the show and trust me I will be honest.... :biggrin:
> *


I'M WITH HOMEBOY.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

is there dates and venues locked in already? if not when can we expect them to be?


----------



## BIG JAY (May 15, 2007)

SUP TIM?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 13 2007, 01:50 PM~9218449
> *THAT'S TRUE.  HOWEVER, I NEVER SAID THAT ANYWHERE ELSE WAS OUT OF TH E QUESTION.  TAKES A LOT OF PLANNING TO BE SUCCESSFUL.   ALSO, THERE ARE SOME RIDES OUT THERE THAT NONE OF MY JUDGES ARE QUALIFIED TO JUDGE (DONKS).  I WON'T PUT MY JUDGES INTO THAT SITUATION.
> *


NO DISRESPECT. BUT IT TO BE A LOWRIDER SHOW. IT SHOULD BE CARS THAT DEFINE THE MEANING OF {LOW} REGARDLES OF THE TRENDS OF DONKS AND WHAT EVER. EVEN IF LOWRIDER HAS DONKS IN THERE SHOW THAT COMPROMISES THE TRUE DEFINITION OF WHAT LOWRIDERS ARE. SO DONK CARS [HIGH RIDEN CARS] SHOULDN,T BE HELD IN A LOWRIDER SHOW. AND THE KEY ROOT WORD IS {LOW}. FOR DONKS THERE'S PLENTY OF PUBLICATIONS THAT SHOULD BE BY NOW HAVING SHOW FOR THESE TYPE OF VEHICLES LIKE: HEAVY HITTERS, RIDE, DUB, ETC.. NOW IF IT'S ABOUT HAVING A GENERAL SHOW LIKE LOWRIDER THAT HAS DONKS INCLUDED THEN GOOD LUCK WITH THE CHALLENGE.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I don't see the diff betw these gold rush dudes and blvd back in 2003/2004. blvd was supposed to be the new king of shows and went out of business in 2 years.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Nov 13 2007, 03:05 PM~9219545
> *I don't see the diff betw these gold rush dudes and blvd back in 2003/2004. blvd was supposed to be the new king of shows and went out of business in 2 years.
> *


Just to enlighten you a bit...I'm not out to be the new King of shows. I'm just a dude that will make show what they used to be. Plain and simple. 

The differnce between me and them is..I'm not backed by corporate collars and I ain't sucking no ones dick to get this tour where it has to be.


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 13 2007, 01:40 PM~9218381
> *but i will attend da shows 2008  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: WHEN ARE YOUR SHOWS?


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

i will check out anything that will promote lowriding. lrm is cutting back shows. we need more shows ,big or small, that will help us keep the scene active.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Flute McGrute_@Nov 13 2007, 01:31 PM~9218832
> *I'm not failing to realize anything. I've seen the magazines and attempts to overthrow LRM over the years and everyone gets all hyped and then the new organization either takes people for their money and/or quickly exits.
> 
> Personally, I could give a fuck about Gold Rush or LRM.
> ...


Maybe you should get your head out of whoevers ass you have it stuck up. You have it stuck so far up there that you cannot see that that time does demand change. Shit, you said it yourself"MORE LIKE PEOPLE DEMAND THE BEST" if they haven't got the best or received the best then I think they will change there ways. Therefore time does demand change.

Personally, what the fuck make you think you can speak for the general public? I don't think you have that control or insight to do so. As for the graphics, that was a flyer that my 12 year old son did as part of an assignment for his computer class. And you???? Are you a graphic artist or just someone who has nothing better to do than sit there in front of his computer and think he's the shit? Fuck...maybe you work for LRM. 'cause you sure do seem to have the same mindset they do.

And if you don't give a fuck bout these shows, then what the fuck are you bitching about? Your opinion is the kind that only makes me drive harder to achieve what is necessary. End of comments to you and from you. Say what you need to say.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

FUCK LRM -THAT IS MY OPINION --IF YOU SHOW HERE IN NOR*CAL YOU WILL BE SUPPORTED


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

im looking foward a gold rush show but the thing is can you get the community to come to the show you might have all these vehicles and bikes for your show but no spectators their caught on the name lrm


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Nov 13 2007, 03:54 PM~9220029
> *im looking foward a gold rush show but the thing is can you get the community to come to the show you might have all these vehicles and bikes for your show but no spectators their caught on the name lrm
> *


I believe in my heart that i can get the community to come out to the shows. Theyre' stuck on the LRM name, but that's just a name. If you give the people something to look forward to they will come. Almost like making love to a woman...got to take your time, give her the foreplay and make her want it. Then after she gets it she will come   . Community is basically the same. And I mean that in a very respectful way.


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 13 2007, 05:14 PM~9220185
> *I believe in my heart that i can get the community to come out to the shows.  Theyre' stuck on the LRM name, but that's just a name.  If you give the people something to look forward to they will come.  Almost like making love to a woman...got to take your time, give her the foreplay and make her want it.  Then after she gets it she will come    .  Community is basically the same.  And I mean that in a very respectful way.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: JUST PUT THE WORD FREE SOME WHERE IN THE FLYER OR ADDS


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

just my opinion......you shouldnt try to compare yourself to anyone. if your shows are going to be what you say they are than you have nothing to worry about. i dont like the fact that lowrider cancelled some of its shows but it is what it is. we have to all get over it and move on. i will support the lowrider movement period. whether its lowrider,streetlow,bbqs, etc... im glad you are joining the show circuit and look forward to attending at least one of your shows to see how you run things..


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Nov 13 2007, 03:54 PM~9220029
> *im looking foward a gold rush show but the thing is can you get the community to come to the show you might have all these vehicles and bikes for your show but no spectators their caught on the name lrm
> *


ai believe the lac of ppl attending shows to lrm was the fucking $30.00 entree,,if gold rush is charging half of that the ppl may show up,,I WILL BRING MY GRAND MA IF IT DOES :biggrin:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

never been to your show. but LRM is getting rediculous with the prices and the magazine has like 5 featured lowriders and 1 is a motorcycle..it aint like it used to.


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Nov 13 2007, 12:40 PM~9218381
> *but i will attend da shows 2008  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPeopleCarClub_@Nov 13 2007, 09:37 PM~9221820
> *never been to your show. but LRM is getting rediculous with the prices and the magazine has like 5 featured lowriders and 1 is a motorcycle..it aint like it used to.
> *


fuck yeah, feels like the same shit in every magazine... maybe 4 pages of lo los n some tech article that sucks. out wit the old n wit the new!


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

hope every thing you say turns out good


----------



## RedDragonUCE (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 13 2007, 01:03 PM~9218182
> *I WANT TO TAKE A POLL ON THIS.  IT'S TIME FOR A BRAND NEW AUTOMOTIVE COMPETITON.  I'M WILLING TO GIVE ALL THAT I HAVE TO TAKE OUT LRM HERE IN THE SOUTHWEST UNITED STATES       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .  ARE WE ALL ON THE SAME PAGE????????
> *


It's nice to see that you are going to try your hardest to make it the best tour you can. all I can say is that here in Denver Colorado we have very few shows and lowrider is a big thing here, but alot of us will try any new show that comes thru because they are few and far between. Denver UCE will definitely be there to support you. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## Lo_N_Lavish (Oct 8, 2006)

start a new poll topic thing on the forum


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Nov 13 2007, 03:54 PM~9220018
> *FUCK LRM -THAT IS MY OPINION --IF YOU SHOW HERE IN NOR*CAL YOU WILL BE SUPPORTED
> *


 :thumbsup: 

*PEOPLE HERE IN NOR CAL ARE TIRED OF GETTING SHITTED ON BY LRM LIKE TITO, SAID IF THERE'S A SHOW IN NOR CAL PEOPLE WILL SHOW.*


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

QUESTION.....WHY DOES IT HAVE TO BE EITHER OR........WHY CAN'T PEOPLE ATTEND BOTH. I LIKE YOUR MINDSET TO TAKE OUT THE BIG DOG, BUT IT ISN'T EASY.

WHAT I WOULD RECOMMEND IS TO SHOW PEOPLE YOUR TOUR IS FAIR AND IMPARTIAL, SHOW THEM THAT YOUR SHOWS ARE WORTH ATTENDING. THIS WAY IF GOLO FOLLOWS THEIR TREND AND EVENTUALLY GIVES UP ON THE SHOWS YOU WILL BE THERE TO HAVE SHOWS FOR THE PEOPLE.....

DON'T WAST ENERGY AND TIME TRYING TO OUTDO SOMEONE WITH A BIG BANKROLL......JUST DO YOUR BEST AND THE REST WILL FALL INTO PLACE...


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 13 2007, 08:30 PM~9222238
> *QUESTION.....WHY DOES IT HAVE TO BE EITHER OR........WHY CAN'T PEOPLE ATTEND BOTH.  I LIKE YOUR MINDSET TO TAKE OUT THE BIG DOG, BUT IT ISN'T EASY.
> 
> WHAT I WOULD RECOMMEND IS TO SHOW PEOPLE YOUR TOUR IS FAIR AND IMPARTIAL, SHOW THEM THAT YOUR SHOWS ARE WORTH ATTENDING.  THIS WAY IF GOLO FOLLOWS THEIR TREND AND EVENTUALLY GIVES UP ON THE SHOWS YOU WILL BE THERE TO HAVE SHOWS FOR THE PEOPLE.....
> ...


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 13 2007, 07:08 PM~9222071
> *hope every thing you say turns out good
> *


X2


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

BOTH. THE MORE BIG SHOWS THE BETTER. FUCK IT.


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

StreetLow Shows!!!!!!!!!!! Those are the only one I go to. c/s


----------



## lowlow81 (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B DOG_@Nov 13 2007, 03:49 PM~9219984
> *i will check out anything that will promote lowriding. lrm is cutting back shows. we need more shows ,big or small, that will help us keep the scene active.
> *


 Well said!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 13 2007, 08:30 PM~9222238
> *QUESTION.....WHY DOES IT HAVE TO BE EITHER OR........WHY CAN'T PEOPLE ATTEND BOTH.  I LIKE YOUR MINDSET TO TAKE OUT THE BIG DOG, BUT IT ISN'T EASY.
> 
> WHAT I WOULD RECOMMEND IS TO SHOW PEOPLE YOUR TOUR IS FAIR AND IMPARTIAL, SHOW THEM THAT YOUR SHOWS ARE WORTH ATTENDING.  THIS WAY IF GOLO FOLLOWS THEIR TREND AND EVENTUALLY GIVES UP ON THE SHOWS YOU WILL BE THERE TO HAVE SHOWS FOR THE PEOPLE.....
> ...


x2 .... just have some tight shows, reasonable prices....with trophies...and the people will follow.


----------



## MIDWESTJP (Jul 29, 2006)

shyt i will go to both if they came to INDY but never yall only go to cali texas and other states,PUTOS!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 14 2007, 03:30 AM~9222238
> *QUESTION.....WHY DOES IT HAVE TO BE EITHER OR........WHY CAN'T PEOPLE ATTEND BOTH.  I LIKE YOUR MINDSET TO TAKE OUT THE BIG DOG, BUT IT ISN'T EASY.
> 
> WHAT I WOULD RECOMMEND IS TO SHOW PEOPLE YOUR TOUR IS FAIR AND IMPARTIAL, SHOW THEM THAT YOUR SHOWS ARE WORTH ATTENDING.  THIS WAY IF GOLO FOLLOWS THEIR TREND AND EVENTUALLY GIVES UP ON THE SHOWS YOU WILL BE THERE TO HAVE SHOWS FOR THE PEOPLE.....
> ...


Well said,it's pretty clear who LRM takes care of!And every year there tour is getting smaller,good luck and i now down south us and the texas chapters will attennd your shows.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Nov 14 2007, 08:57 AM~9224906
> *Well said,it's pretty clear who LRM takes care of!And every year there tour is getting smaller,good luck and i now down south us and the texas chapters will attennd your shows.
> *


:werd: Speak on brotha


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NAPTOWNSOUTHSIDIN_@Nov 14 2007, 07:51 AM~9224883
> *shyt i will go to both if they came to INDY but never yall only go to cali texas and other states,PUTOS!
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i think is time 2 move :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

I hope gold rush takes out lrm but lrm remains a giant . Mostly becuase it has a magazine to back it up . I think thats why lrm is still hanging in there .


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NAPTOWNSOUTHSIDIN_@Nov 14 2007, 07:51 AM~9224883
> *shyt i will go to both if they came to INDY but never yall only go to cali texas and other states,PUTOS!
> *


FIRST OFF, I SINCERLY HOPE THAT WHEN YOU SAY "PUTOS" YOU MEAN IT IN A JOKING MANNER. 

I'M NOT ON HERE TO START SHIT, TALK SHIT, TAKE SHIT OR GIVE SHIT. I'M SEEING WHERE PEOPLE ARE AT (WHAT THEIR CONCERNS ARE REGARDING CAR SHOWS) SO THAT I CAN USE THEIR OPINIONS, THOUGHTS, COMMENTS AND SUGGESTIONS TO FEED OUR HUNGRY SOULS (THAT IS TO SAY TO MAKE A BETTER SHOW). 

SO.... ENOUGH OF THE BULLSHIT COMMENTS AND REMARKS :angry: :angry: 

MAYBE ATTITUDES AND COMMENTS LIKE YOURS (NAME CALLING) ARE A COUPLE OF REASONS WHY THERE ARE NO SHOWS IN YOUR AREA. I WON'T TAKE THE GOLD RUSH TOUR TO AN AREA WHERE IT WILL NOT BE RESPECTED. THAT'S THE BOTTOM LINE. THEREFORE, IF YOU WANT THE SHOW OUT THERE....THINK TWICE BEFORE YOU SPEAK.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Nov 13 2007, 01:16 PM~9219192
> *is there dates and venues locked in already? if not when can we expect them to be?
> *



????????


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

_*I never been to a Gold Rush Car Show, But If they had a stop in DFW I would be there and I know alot of DFW riders would be too !

We show love to the ppl that show us love.*_


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Nov 14 2007, 11:28 AM~9226392
> *I hope gold rush takes out lrm but lrm remains a giant . Mostly becuase it has a magazine to back it up . I think thats why lrm is still hanging in there .
> *


I agree. The Gold Rush Tour was never aimed at taking out LRM or to compete against other promoters to see who can have the bigger and better show. It's all about the unity as people, clubs and solos. The Gold Rush Tour does have tremendous potential, as does any other show. With time, I think that the Gold Rush Tour can take out LRM. They have already left the state of Cali wide open for the Gold Rush Tour to establish itself as a postive, well respected show. 

LRM has been changing it's ways for a loooong time and I people go because a lot of times it's just the name that they go for or because they are hoping to have their ride in the pages of LRM. 

My staff and I play no favortism, that was the one thing that we all had in common when the members were brought onboard. No, I can't guarantee that anyone's ride in particular will grace the pages (2-4 page spread) of any publication, I can guarantee that there is the possibility that it might appear in a publication (show coverage). Those are the kind of things I take into consideration when producing the show. And I think any other promoter thinks along the same lines as I do.

Do I want to take out LRM? Sure, but not for the sake of saying "I did it." It would be for the people who deserve a great show in return for all their blood, sweat and tears and hard work.

Can I take out LRM? That has a lot to do with the general public...who they will back and how long they will back that show. I got tricks up my sleeve that only staff and I know about. 

Time will tell.....Time will tell.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

and thats the truth.....

if david never fought goliath he will never found out he could knock him out... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i think the time is right :biggrin:


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i think this could be a good thing with new gold rush but from the hype its getting it better be worth it or your gonna be clowned out of the scene. i support the lowrider movment anywhere anytime. i dont care if its a local show or super show to me its not about a magazine or anything like that its about the love of the sport and the culture simple as that. good luck with the gold rush tour im sure i will be there at most of the cali shows and as far as lowrider magazine im sure there will be more shows in the schedule for next year this happened last year too they might be cheap but they will add more


----------



## RO-BC (Apr 7, 2006)

i wanna know the sweepstakes rules i thinkbefore next year tour happens they need to post up rule books to get people to see howits gonna be i dont know how many shows i been to where people where mad bout the rules so before you start hypin it up post up rules so at least we see ahead of time whats what


----------



## newhopper (Mar 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 14 2007, 12:46 PM~9226516
> *I never been to a Gold Rush Car Show, But If they had a stop in DFW I would be there and I know alot of DFW riders would be too !
> 
> We show love to the ppl that show us love.
> *


x2


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 14 2007, 12:46 PM~9226516
> *I never been to a Gold Rush Car Show, But If they had a stop in DFW I would be there and I know alot of DFW riders would be too !
> 
> We show love to the ppl that show us love.
> *


well said TECH :thumbsup:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 14 2007, 11:57 AM~9226577
> *and thats the truth.....
> 
> if david never fought goliath he will never found out he could knock him out...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


TRUE


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Nov 14 2007, 12:57 PM~9226577
> *and thats the truth.....
> 
> if david never fought goliath he will never found out he could knock him out...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



:roflmao: good illustration.


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

It just would be great to have a big show that you know will be back the next year around the same time of the year, here in the DFW area, like the LRM show use to be ,before they yanked the Dallas stop away, it gives guys buiding something to shoot for ,insteed of guessing or just hoping for future shows....Dallas has probally the biggest market in Texas for lowriders and Gold Rush show would be great to come in and fill the void left by LRM.....


----------



## DROP EM INC96 (Jul 13, 2007)

any date on the alb new mexico show.


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROP EM INC96_@Nov 14 2007, 05:24 PM~9228972
> *any date on the alb new mexico show.
> *


ONCE AGIN I'M WAITING ON THE VENUES TO GET BACK TO ME. I HAVE CALLED, SENT TEXT MESSAGES, E-MAILS, SMOKE SIGNALS, EVEN LETTERS TO THESE VENUES. 

I DO KNOW THAT IT WILL HAPPEN AT THE FAIRGROUNDS IN BURQUE.

KEEP YOUR EYES OPEN.....AND PLEASE BE PATIENT.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 14 2007, 08:03 PM~9230240
> *ONCE AGIN I'M WAITING ON THE VENUES TO GET BACK TO ME.  I HAVE CALLED, SENT TEXT MESSAGES, E-MAILS, SMOKE SIGNALS, EVEN LETTERS TO THESE VENUES.
> 
> I DO KNOW THAT IT WILL HAPPEN AT THE FAIRGROUNDS IN BURQUE.
> ...


Cool, I be waiting on the Utah, and Nevada dates.


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

so when and where is the first NOR CAL show?


----------



## mrtinman (Apr 29, 2006)

*Good Luck on your tour, will be looking forward to dates! Never attended but will attend to see the difference.  *


----------



## Bitter Sweet (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 13 2007, 08:30 PM~9222238
> *QUESTION.....WHY DOES IT HAVE TO BE EITHER OR........WHY CAN'T PEOPLE ATTEND BOTH.  I LIKE YOUR MINDSET TO TAKE OUT THE BIG DOG, BUT IT ISN'T EASY.
> 
> WHAT I WOULD RECOMMEND IS TO SHOW PEOPLE YOUR TOUR IS FAIR AND IMPARTIAL, SHOW THEM THAT YOUR SHOWS ARE WORTH ATTENDING.  THIS WAY IF GOLO FOLLOWS THEIR TREND AND EVENTUALLY GIVES UP ON THE SHOWS YOU WILL BE THERE TO HAVE SHOWS FOR THE PEOPLE.....
> ...


Agree with that! More shows, more fun.


----------



## SJ TROKITA (Oct 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twotonz_@Nov 14 2007, 11:55 PM~9232036
> *so when and where is the first NOR CAL show?
> *


X2


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 14 2007, 10:51 AM~9226542
> *I agree.  The Gold Rush Tour was never aimed at taking out LRM or to compete against other promoters to see who can have the bigger and better show.  It's all about the unity as people, clubs and solos.  The Gold Rush Tour does have tremendous potential, as does any other show.  With time, I think that the Gold Rush Tour can take out LRM.  They have already left the state of Cali wide open for the Gold Rush Tour to establish itself as a postive, well respected show.
> 
> LRM has been changing it's ways for a loooong time and I people go because a lot of times it's just the name that they go for or because they are hoping to have their ride in the pages of LRM.
> ...


what shows have you done before?are you the same promoter from the bakersfield national?


----------



## DROP EM INC96 (Jul 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 14 2007, 08:03 PM~9230240
> *ONCE AGIN I'M WAITING ON THE VENUES TO GET BACK TO ME.  I HAVE CALLED, SENT TEXT MESSAGES, E-MAILS, SMOKE SIGNALS, EVEN LETTERS TO THESE VENUES.
> 
> I DO KNOW THAT IT WILL HAPPEN AT THE FAIRGROUNDS IN BURQUE.
> ...


 that sounds good


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

now how did i know someone was gonna do this


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 15 2007, 10:18 AM~9233642
> *what shows have you done before?are you the same promoter from the bakersfield national?
> *


I'll be straight up with you. This is my first tour. I am going into this with the knowledge that yes, I will make a few mistakes (minor ones), that is to be expected. But one thing I will guarantee is that no one will be burned. Wheather it is a competitior or an attendee. 

There is no perfect show, just as there is no perfect car. Someone somewhere will always have an opinion. Which is good because I plan to use the opinions of the people to produce a quality show.

No, I am not the same promoter from the Lowrider Nationals. I am not affiliated with Rick from the Nationals, Larry from L.G., or anyone from Gents or anyone from LRM. I am a promoter who has attended car shows for well over 20 years. My goal is to give the people what they want and deserve----a quality show. One that is well respected, maintains a positive image and treats the people right.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 15 2007, 09:30 AM~9233717
> *I'll be straight up with you.  This is my first tour.  I am going into this with the knowledge that yes, I will make a few mistakes (minor ones), that is to be expected.  But one thing I will guarantee is that no one will be burned.  Wheather it is a competitior or an attendee.
> 
> There is no perfect show, just as there is no perfect car.  Someone  somewhere will always have an opinion.  Which is good because I plan to use the opinions of the people to produce a quality show.
> ...


THATS GOOD TO HEAR.WHERE IN LA ARE YOU LOOKING INTO A SHOW?


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Nov 15 2007, 10:32 AM~9233737
> *THATS GOOD TO HEAR.WHERE IN LA ARE YOU LOOKING INTO A SHOW?
> *


A few differnt locations. If you know of a good one, please send me the info and I will look into it. I do have Adrian and Jaime from "Fresh Mex Events" workng the area down that way.


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 15 2007, 09:36 AM~9233767
> *A few differnt locations.  If you know of a good one, please send me the info and I will look into it.  I do have Adrian and Jaime from "Fresh Mex Events" workng the area down that way.
> *


SOUNDS GOOD :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

BAY AREA BOSSES & BLVD KINGS IS TEAMING UP THIS YEAR TO GIVE BACK TO THE COMMUNITY !!!! *THE ADDRESS: 186 EL CAMINO REAL SOUTH SAN FRANCISCO CA* PLEASE BRING AN UNWRAPPED TOY FOR THOSE CHILDREN LESS FORTUNATE THAT DONT HAVE ANYTHING THIS HOLIDAY SEASON............. 

WE WILL HAVE A RAFFLE WHICH I WILL HAVE MORE DETAILS ABOUT  

AND WILD 94.9 WILL HAVE THEIR STREET TEAM OUT THERE TO SUPPORT AS WELL !!!!













AND IF THE WEATHER IS NICE WE CAN ALL HIT THE PIER !!! :biggrin:


----------



## mr buck (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Nov 13 2007, 02:18 PM~9218712
> *SHUT UP WHITE BOY,,ALOT OF PPL IS TIRED OF THE SAME SHIT,,TIME TO WELCOME SOMETHINGNEW,,IM WITH GOLD RUSH!! :angry:
> *


HEY ESE, YOU BETTER COOL IT ON THE RACIAL SLURS. FLUTE MCGRUTE IS THE REALNESS.


----------



## Tha Amazin Caucasian (Dec 18, 2003)

CAR SHOWS GET OLD EITHER WAY. WHETHER ITS LRM OR ANYONE ELSE.....IT GETS OLD FAST. BUT YEAH, LRM SHOWS ARE PRICEY. I STILL GO EVERY NOW AND AGAIN. ESPECIALLY VEGAS, BUTS THAT CAUSE ITS JUST FUN GOING TO VEGAS IN GENERAL. AMAZING CITY......LIKE ME.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm definately gonna check out the GOLD RUSH TOUR interested to see what they do different


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

HONESTLY. PEOPLE ARE TALKING ABOUT GOLD RUSH VS LRM. IF THIS IS YOUR FIRST YEAR OF EVENTS, PEOPLE ARE JUMPING THE GUN ON THIS. I HAVE BEEN APART OF A PROMOTIONAL EVENT, AND IT WAS A SUCCESS, AND BELIEVE YOU WHEN I SAY THE GUY LOST HIS ASS THE FIRST COUPLE OF SHOWS. PEOPLE THINK THIS IS EASY TOO JUST SET UP A SHOW, THERE ARE ALOT OF THINGS THAT GOES INTO THIS. SO BEFORE EVERYONE STARTS TALKING SHIT ABOUT NOT GOING TOO LRM, MAYBE WAIT AND MAKE SURE THIS IS GONNA BE SOMETHING THAT IS GONNA CHALLENGE LRM. BECAUSE RIGHT NOW, ALL YOU HAVE IS WORD OF MOUTH.

OH I SEEN THIS SHIT BEFORE WHEN TRADITIONAL MAGAZINE WAS SUPPOSE TOO TAKE OUT LRM. :uh:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 18 2007, 05:46 AM~9252300
> *HONESTLY.  PEOPLE ARE TALKING ABOUT GOLD RUSH VS LRM.  IF THIS IS YOUR FIRST YEAR OF EVENTS, PEOPLE ARE JUMPING THE GUN ON THIS.  I HAVE BEEN APART OF A PROMOTIONAL EVENT, AND IT WAS A SUCCESS, AND BELIEVE YOU WHEN I SAY THE GUY LOST HIS ASS THE FIRST COUPLE OF SHOWS.  PEOPLE THINK THIS IS EASY TOO JUST SET UP A SHOW, THERE ARE ALOT OF THINGS THAT GOES INTO THIS.  SO BEFORE EVERYONE STARTS TALKING SHIT ABOUT NOT GOING TOO LRM, MAYBE WAIT AND MAKE SURE THIS IS GONNA BE SOMETHING THAT IS GONNA CHALLENGE LRM.  BECAUSE RIGHT NOW, ALL YOU HAVE IS WORD OF MOUTH.
> 
> OH I SEEN THIS SHIT BEFORE WHEN TRADITIONAL MAGAZINE WAS SUPPOSE TOO TAKE OUT LRM. :uh:
> *


I'M SAYING SO EVERYONE CONTINUE YOUR SUPPORT OF LRM AND CONTINUE TO BE TREATED LIKE SHIT!!!


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

GOLD RUSH TOUR 08 HAS GOT MY SUPPORT. 
DOES ANYONE KNOW WHY LRM KEEPS CUTTING BACK ON SHOWS???


----------



## big ruben (Mar 29, 2006)

will see if this GOLD RUSH TOUR happends lots of cats say that there doing a tour but nada but more power to ya. just my two cents


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

it'l be good if you can make a stop here in the NW :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Nov 18 2007, 09:17 AM~9252388
> *GOLD RUSH TOUR 08 HAS GOT MY SUPPORT.
> DOES ANYONE KNOW WHY LRM KEEPS CUTTING BACK ON SHOWS???
> *


BECAUSE THEY HAVE BEEN LOSING MONEY, THE WORD IS, "CUT ANY SHOW THAT IS GONNA LOSE MONEY" I MEAN I WENT TOO SAN ANTONIO. THAT SHOW SUCKED, THERE WAS NO ONE THERE. IF PEOPLE CONTINUE TOO NOT SHOW SUPPORT, THEN THE SHOWS WILL GO AWAY ALL TOGETHER. PEOPLE TALK SHIT, BUT WHERE WOULD WE BE WITHOUT SHOWS. JUST LOCAL PICNICS. I MEAN I AM OLD SCHOOL, SO THAT WAS ALL WE REALLY WORRIED ABOUT. SO EITHER WAY I DO NOT GIVE A FUCK, AS FOR NOW, UNTIL SOMETHING COMES PAST THE MASON/DIXIE LINE, I WILL SUPPORT LRM


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 18 2007, 07:39 PM~9255339
> *BECAUSE THEY HAVE BEEN LOSING MONEY, THE WORD IS, "CUT ANY SHOW THAT IS GONNA LOSE MONEY"  I MEAN I WENT TOO SAN ANTONIO. THAT SHOW SUCKED, THERE WAS NO ONE THERE.  IF PEOPLE CONTINUE TOO NOT SHOW SUPPORT, THEN THE SHOWS WILL GO AWAY ALL TOGETHER.  PEOPLE TALK SHIT, BUT WHERE WOULD WE BE WITHOUT SHOWS.  JUST LOCAL PICNICS.  I MEAN I AM OLD SCHOOL, SO THAT WAS ALL WE REALLY WORRIED ABOUT.  SO EITHER WAY I DO NOT GIVE A FUCK, AS FOR NOW, UNTIL SOMETHING COMES PAST THE MASON/DIXIE LINE, I WILL SUPPORT LRM
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE BUT THATS COOL DO WHAT YOU GOTTA DO :biggrin:


----------



## ME VALE MADRE (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JP MAJESTICS_@Nov 18 2007, 06:14 AM~9252386
> *I'M SAYING SO EVERYONE CONTINUE YOUR SUPPORT OF LRM AND CONTINUE TO BE TREATED LIKE SHIT!!!
> *



X2 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: lowrider


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

fuck LRM maybe if they treated people right they would have more people at there shows :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ME VALE MADRE_@Nov 18 2007, 08:18 PM~9255568
> *X2 :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: lowrider
> *


AMEN BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Nov 18 2007, 08:27 PM~9255660
> *fuck LRM maybe if they treated people right they would have more people at there shows  :biggrin:
> *


X1000 :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tha Amazin Caucasian_@Nov 18 2007, 04:19 AM~9252042
> *CAR SHOWS GET OLD EITHER WAY. WHETHER ITS LRM OR ANYONE ELSE.....IT GETS OLD FAST. BUT YEAH, LRM SHOWS ARE PRICEY. I STILL GO EVERY NOW AND AGAIN. ESPECIALLY VEGAS, BUTS THAT CAUSE ITS JUST FUN GOING TO VEGAS IN GENERAL. AMAZING CITY......LIKE ME.
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 15 2007, 11:30 AM~9233717
> *I'll be straight up with you.  This is my first tour.  I am going into this with the knowledge that yes, I will make a few mistakes (minor ones), that is to be expected.  But one thing I will guarantee is that no one will be burned.  Wheather it is a competitior or an attendee.
> 
> There is no perfect show, just as there is no perfect car.  Someone  somewhere will always have an opinion.  Which is good because I plan to use the opinions of the people to produce a quality show.
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:angry: PEOPLE ALLAYS SAY [email protected] LRM & YOU FOOLS KEEP GOING!!!!!!! :dunno:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 18 2007, 06:46 AM~9252300
> *HONESTLY.  PEOPLE ARE TALKING ABOUT GOLD RUSH VS LRM.  IF THIS IS YOUR FIRST YEAR OF EVENTS, PEOPLE ARE JUMPING THE GUN ON THIS.  I HAVE BEEN APART OF A PROMOTIONAL EVENT, AND IT WAS A SUCCESS, AND BELIEVE YOU WHEN I SAY THE GUY LOST HIS ASS THE FIRST COUPLE OF SHOWS.  PEOPLE THINK THIS IS EASY TOO JUST SET UP A SHOW, THERE ARE ALOT OF THINGS THAT GOES INTO THIS.  SO BEFORE EVERYONE STARTS TALKING SHIT ABOUT NOT GOING TOO LRM, MAYBE WAIT AND MAKE SURE THIS IS GONNA BE SOMETHING THAT IS GONNA CHALLENGE LRM.  BECAUSE RIGHT NOW, ALL YOU HAVE IS WORD OF MOUTH.
> 
> OH I SEEN THIS SHIT BEFORE WHEN TRADITIONAL MAGAZINE WAS SUPPOSE TOO TAKE OUT LRM. :uh:
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LET THE RIDERS TAKE OVER THE CORPS B.S.


----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

why is everyone hating on lrm i got no problem with them. it seems gold rush is a huge fan and supporter of lrm they were still willing to promote them too. 


<img src=http://a971.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/50/l_c0b469ad282842731baff453c89f139a.jpg
>

</a>


----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

why is everyone hating on lrm i got no problem with them. it seems gold rush is a huge fan and supporter of lrm they were still willing to promote them too.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Never Change_@Dec 11 2007, 05:28 PM~9429306
> *why is everyone hating on lrm i got no problem with them. it seems gold rush is a huge fan and supporter of lrm they were still willing to promote them too.
> 
> 
> ...



that was an old flyer as i was told. the grafix designer just put it together for the heck of. nothing to do with lowrider and am sure the new flyers will be up soon. so are you goin to the sactown show? i know i am.....


----------



## Never Change (Nov 25, 2007)

yea homie ima do all there shows but if only i can get some info i can make plans. thats the only problem homie i got no dates of the shows but i got support for gold rush. but im thinking a tour of this size shold have all info by now if they want it to be succesful, last minute promotion dosent work if u want a tour to be sucesful u feel me


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Never Change_@Dec 11 2007, 07:02 PM~9430181
> *yea homie ima do all there shows but if only i can get some info i can make plans. thats the only problem homie i got no dates of the shows but i got support for gold rush. but im thinking a tour of this size shold have all info by now if they want it to be succesful, last minute promotion dosent work if u want a tour to be sucesful u feel me
> *


i feel you on that. i also know that efren is lockin down the city's as fast as the venues can let him. all i can say is that the full schedule will be out soon, :biggrin:


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

Whats up with a Chicago show? I know theres a lot of riders betweeen Chicago, Milwaukee, and Indy that would definately support that


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 13 2007, 12:03 PM~9218182
> *I WANT TO TAKE A POLL ON THIS.  IT'S TIME FOR A BRAND NEW AUTOMOTIVE COMPETITON.  I'M WILLING TO GIVE ALL THAT I HAVE TO TAKE OUT LRM HERE IN THE SOUTHWEST UNITED STATES       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .  ARE WE ALL ON THE SAME PAGE????????
> *


WERE GONNA SUPPORT ANY NOR CAL SHOW AND HOPE IT WORKS OUT THERE IS NO IF AND LETS SEE WHAT HAPPENS ITS JUST THAT THE LOW RIDERS JUST HALF TO STICK TOGETHER MAKE A DECISION AND FOLLOW THROUGH IF YOUR TIRED OF BEING STEPPED ON THAN MOVE ON WE DONT HALF TO BITCH ANY MORE WE NOW HAVE A CHOICE GOLD RUSH


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Nov 22 2007, 03:12 PM~9283321
> *:angry: PEOPLE ALLAYS SAY [email protected] LRM & YOU FOOLS KEEP GOING!!!!!!! :dunno:
> *



THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT MAKE A DECISION


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Ok, I have just read this and come up with my own opinion (like anyone gives a shit). I think that there is always room for additional shows in this game. There are guys in the Midwest BEGGING for nice shows to hit em, and I know that they will show in full force. The Northwest is really coming off of their best year as far as quality participation goes (IMO) and ready to support whatever shows are in their hood. Gilbert is really coming up here in Nor Cal with his shows, but his Costa Mesa show is on hit also, but everytime there is an event up here, I see cars that I hadn't seen before. A monopoly of any sort is never good for anyone involved, so any additional competition for shows is probably welcomed. The person that commented on timeliness of the schedule knows where he is going (IMO) with that thought. Gilbert, Armando, El Larry, and Mike know exactly where they are going to be at a bear minimum for next year now, and this gives them the leg up. The local clubs (anywhere) are already getting on the schedules of the area's clubs for their support also, scheduling around the more prominent shows. Picnics, anniversaries, weddings, quinceneras, BBQ's, and birthdays are also going on those schedules. Free weekends are going to be hard to find, so advanced notice is always a must. I think that we should all be in support of what is best for "El Movimiento" since this should be in the forefront of all of our thoughts. Anyways, enough rambling for now, and this was just my thoughts...


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I am going to give the gold rush experience a try. LRM still puts on shows, well not in northern cali, but they still have shows. if they have something close, people will go and those that dont go will be on layitlow lookin for pics. i will be checkin for the gold rush. see everybody at both shows.


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Dec 18 2007, 11:33 PM~9482057
> *Ok, I have just read this and come up with my own opinion (like anyone gives a shit).  I think that there is always room for additional shows in this game.  There are guys in the Midwest BEGGING  for nice shows to hit em, and I know that they will show in full force.  The Northwest is really coming off of their best year as far as quality participation goes (IMO) and ready to support whatever shows are in their hood.  Gilbert is really coming up here in Nor Cal with his shows, but his Costa Mesa show is on hit also, but everytime there is an event up here, I see cars that I hadn't seen before.  A monopoly of any sort is never good for anyone involved, so any additional competition for shows is probably welcomed.  The person that commented on timeliness of the schedule knows where he is going (IMO) with that thought.  Gilbert, Armando, El Larry, and Mike know exactly where they are going to be at a bear minimum for next year now, and this gives them the leg up.  The local clubs (anywhere) are already getting on the schedules of the area's clubs for their support also, scheduling around the more prominent shows.  Picnics, anniversaries, weddings, quinceneras, BBQ's, and birthdays are also going on those schedules.  Free weekends are going to be hard to find, so advanced notice is always a must.  I think that we should all be in support of what is best for "El Movimiento" since this should be in the forefront of all of our thoughts.  Anyways, enough rambling for now, and this was just my thoughts...
> *


word... what's up viejo :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Dec 18 2007, 11:33 PM~9482057
> *Ok, I have just read this and come up with my own opinion (like anyone gives a shit).  I think that there is always room for additional shows in this game.  There are guys in the Midwest BEGGING  for nice shows to hit em, and I know that they will show in full force.  The Northwest is really coming off of their best year as far as quality participation goes (IMO) and ready to support whatever shows are in their hood.  Gilbert is really coming up here in Nor Cal with his shows, but his Costa Mesa show is on hit also, but everytime there is an event up here, I see cars that I hadn't seen before.  A monopoly of any sort is never good for anyone involved, so any additional competition for shows is probably welcomed.  The person that commented on timeliness of the schedule knows where he is going (IMO) with that thought.  Gilbert, Armando, El Larry, and Mike know exactly where they are going to be at a bear minimum for next year now, and this gives them the leg up.  The local clubs (anywhere) are already getting on the schedules of the area's clubs for their support also, scheduling around the more prominent shows.  Picnics, anniversaries, weddings, quinceneras, BBQ's, and birthdays are also going on those schedules.  Free weekends are going to be hard to find, so advanced notice is always a must.  I think that we should all be in support of what is best for "El Movimiento" since this should be in the forefront of all of our thoughts.  Anyways, enough rambling for now, and this was just my thoughts...
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Alizee (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 15 2007, 09:30 AM~9233717
> *I'll be straight up with you.  This is my first tour.  I am going into this with the knowledge that yes, I will make a few mistakes (minor ones), that is to be expected.  But one thing I will guarantee is that no one will be burned.  Wheather it is a competitior or an attendee.
> 
> There is no perfect show, just as there is no perfect car.  Someone  somewhere will always have an opinion.  Which is good because I plan to use the opinions of the people to produce a quality show.
> ...


Mistake#1 Claiming you can have a tour better than lrm :roflmao: 

you should have just came on here and intruduced yourself as an up and coming promoter. You would have had more support from everybody on here.So now in 6 months when you havent done anything or worst,you have a show and it sucks everybodys going to clown you.  i feel for you bro


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Alizee_@Dec 20 2007, 12:49 AM~9490527
> *Mistake#1  Claiming you can have a tour better than lrm :roflmao:
> 
> you should have just came on here and intruduced yourself as an up and coming promoter. You would have had more support from everybody on here.So now in 6 months when you havent done anything or worst,you have a show and it sucks everybodys going to clown you.  i feel for you bro
> *



Thank you for your input. We look forward to the feedback. With all due respect, I guess we'll just have to wait and see :nicoderm: . This show was never planned with the intention of taking out any magazine, other promoter or any other car show. That would be a stupid mistake on any promoters part. The gold rush tour is an addition to the car show circut / scene with the exception that we aren't worried about how much we can make off of the people and forget about who makes the shows. No magazine or ANY OTHER PROMOTER can have a successful show without the support of the people. They are the ones that make the show. Take them away and what will you have? So " now in 6 months......" will remain to be seen. 

At the internal level of this show are great guys and girls that are making it happen. Behind the scenes is where everything is taking place. I have the utmost confidence in the team that has been carefully put together in order to achieve great results.

Just out of curiousity...what makes a show suck anyway? Lack of girls? Lack of entertainment? Please enlighten us (4STAR EVENTS), and the others on here so that we can do our best to have a great show that you and all the others will be willing to attend. As I have said before..there will always be those who will have an opinion, positive or negative, and that's cool because I feed off of that and keep on going.

The gold rush is going where it needs to go (people wanting fairness and unbiased and impartial judging, accuracy, etc., etc.). I think we have have the support of the people and car clubs on here. Or at least some of them  .


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

just waitng on a tour date in TX. DFW???


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Dec 18 2007, 10:33 PM~9482057
> *Ok, I have just read this and come up with my own opinion (like anyone gives a shit).  I think that there is always room for additional shows in this game.  There are guys in the Midwest BEGGING  for nice shows to hit em, and I know that they will show in full force.  The Northwest is really coming off of their best year as far as quality participation goes (IMO) and ready to support whatever shows are in their hood.  Gilbert is really coming up here in Nor Cal with his shows, but his Costa Mesa show is on hit also, but everytime there is an event up here, I see cars that I hadn't seen before.  A monopoly of any sort is never good for anyone involved, so any additional competition for shows is probably welcomed.  The person that commented on timeliness of the schedule knows where he is going (IMO) with that thought.  Gilbert, Armando, El Larry, and Mike know exactly where they are going to be at a bear minimum for next year now, and this gives them the leg up.  The local clubs (anywhere) are already getting on the schedules of the area's clubs for their support also, scheduling around the more prominent shows.  Picnics, anniversaries, weddings, quinceneras, BBQ's, and birthdays are also going on those schedules.  Free weekends are going to be hard to find, so advanced notice is always a must.  I think that we should all be in support of what is best for "El Movimiento" since this should be in the forefront of all of our thoughts.  Anyways, enough rambling for now, and this was just my thoughts...
> *


Your right,if wanted a show to suceed you need a shit load of planing.You would need a least a year to prepare for anything.Its just my thougt too.. :biggrin:


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flute McGrute_@Nov 13 2007, 01:04 PM~9218582
> *Not going to happen. Majority will support the longest existing lowrider movement in the world - LRM.
> You'll just be the flea on their balls, and they are just the balls to the dog(white man).
> *


It can happen faster than you think....


----------



## Still Hated (May 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flute McGrute_@Nov 13 2007, 01:04 PM~9218582
> *Not going to happen. Majority will support the longest existing lowrider movement in the world - LRM.
> You'll just be the flea on their balls, and they are just the balls to the dog(white man).
> *


It can happen faster than you think....


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 13 2007, 02:03 PM~9218182
> *I WANT TO TAKE A POLL ON THIS.  IT'S TIME FOR A BRAND NEW AUTOMOTIVE COMPETITON.  I'M WILLING TO GIVE ALL THAT I HAVE TO TAKE OUT LRM HERE IN THE SOUTHWEST UNITED STATES       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .  ARE WE ALL ON THE SAME PAGE????????
> *


over and over again ur asken bullshit ass questions and expect to get real ass answers on a show noone has ever attended yet fuck im still gunna rep lrm and so will every1 else nomatter what they say facts are facts,now when and if u have a show in houston or sa. or dfw areas I WILL ATTEND AND IF I FEEL GOLD RUSH WAS A BETTER SHOW U WILL BE THE FIRST TO KNOW!! and i will rep your show as i will always do lrm!! but untill anybody see's a gold rush tour its LRM FOR NOW AND ALWAYS!!


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

I agree..................it takes YEARS for a promoter(an individual without corporate support) to achieve a successful motorsports tour competition that will bring in both the spectators, competitors AND sponsors required to not only finance, but make a profit from the event in general..........and even longer if you are truly trying to compete at LRM's level !!!!

Starting off with 3 or 4 nationwide tour stops that you know can be financed and organized properly................will get you more of the support necessary at this early stage of the game..............as oppossed to making a bunch of empty promises that will instead end up coming back to haunt you............in the LONG RUN !!!!!

ALL IT TAKES IS ONE BAD SHOW..............regardless of what you may have done to make any future improvements !!!!

MS


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Nov 13 2007, 05:54 PM~9221460
> *ai believe the lac of ppl attending shows to lrm was the  fucking $30.00 entree,,if gold rush is charging half of that the ppl may show up,,I WILL BRING MY GRAND MA IF IT DOES :biggrin:
> *



x2 - its nice getting 3 bands when you enter your car,
but for the average person walking around with 2 kids = 90.00 + 8 dollor burgers 
and 45 minute wait time in the food line and another hour just to get in theshow...then and watching some who give a shit artist rap on a stage 
that you cant even see, or fucking breath in the concert room, 
and the echo is so bad you cant even
hear what there saying(not always a bad thing thought) it isnt worth 30.00 each,
as long as lrm kicks in 3 bands with pre reg. i guess ill be at there show selling my other 2 wristbands to someone waiting in line at the front who dosent want to wait all day to get in, so.....after paying the prereg. the 8 dollor burger, 
plus gas money to get there, i pretty much break even....
so for now, or till something better comes along, ill be at lrm shows...
as long as, and only if, they continue to kick down 3 bands with pre reg. :biggrin:


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

..


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Dec 30 2007, 04:45 AM~9563920
> *I agree..................it takes YEARS for a promoter(an individual without corporate support) to achieve a successful motorsports tour competition that will bring in both the spectators, competitors AND sponsors required to not only finance, but make a profit from the event in general..........and even longer if you are truly trying to compete at LRM's level !!!!
> 
> Starting off with 3 or 4 nationwide tour stops that you know can be financed and organized properly................will get you more of the support necessary at this early stage of the game..............as oppossed to making a bunch of empty promises that will instead end up coming back to haunt you............in the LONG RUN !!!!!
> ...


x2


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Dec 30 2007, 02:12 AM~9563985
> *x2 - its nice getting 3 bands when you enter your car,
> but for the average person walking around with 2 kids = 90.00 + 8 dollor burgers
> and 45 minute wait time in the food line and another hour just to get in theshow...then and watching some who give a shit artist rap on a stage
> ...






i cant be the only person doing this right..??


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Dec 30 2007, 05:12 AM~9563985
> *x2 - its nice getting 3 bands when you enter your car,
> but for the average person walking around with 2 kids = 90.00 + 8 dollor burgers
> and 45 minute wait time in the food line and another hour just to get in theshow...then and watching some who give a shit artist rap on a stage
> ...


i agree wit ya homie but with the bands u have n and out privs. sooooooooo
if ur ass gets hungry take ur ass to mcdonalds,i know my fat ass does
fuck them hi ass prices but the shows are worth it..


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Dec 30 2007, 07:57 PM~9568936
> *i agree wit ya homie but with the bands u have n and out privs. sooooooooo
> if ur ass gets hungry take ur ass to mcdonalds,i know my fat ass does
> fuck them hi ass prices but the shows are worth it..
> *



im sure im not the only dude who has been known to get "thirsty" at them 
shows from time to time......  ...j/k...
i took a few shots out the homies car once and the door guy 
called me on it as i was walking bck in, 
i said oops...
we both smiled, and that was the last time i did that...


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Dec 30 2007, 02:45 AM~9563920
> *I agree..................it takes YEARS for a promoter(an individual without corporate support) to achieve a successful motorsports tour competition that will bring in both the spectators, competitors AND sponsors required to not only finance, but make a profit from the event in general..........and even longer if you are truly trying to compete at LRM's level !!!!
> 
> Starting off with 3 or 4 nationwide tour stops that you know can be financed and organized properly................will get you more of the support necessary at this early stage of the game..............as oppossed to making a bunch of empty promises that will instead end up coming back to haunt you............in the LONG RUN !!!!!
> ...


well said :thumbsup:


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Dec 30 2007, 06:36 PM~9567696
> *i cant be the only person doing this right..??
> *


or put the band on the last hole and come in and out with fools just to make money  

one guy got like 7 bands and did it twice........come up :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I am going to give the Gold Rush a chance. I went to some of the other "big" shows in Sacramento and paid big money and was mad as hell on the way out the door. I always try something once before i really say anything. Even if it cost $20 to get in, i will still go. I can spend $20 on shit I won't remember that night. if the show is garbage, i will know for the next time. i expect some problems with a first show but i want to see what kind of planning and money they payout for hoppers and dancers. i went to the ignition show and spent a lot of money looking at a few cars.


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*I DON'T KNOW HOMIE IF THEY HAVEN'T POSTED NOTHNING YET ABOUT THIS TOUR I DOUBT THAT IT IS GONNA HAPPEN LIKE SOMEONE SAID IT TAKES A LONG TIME TO GET THINGS PREPARED FOR SOMETHING THIS HUGE UNTIL I SEE CITIES AND DATES IT'S ALL HEAR SAY TO ME.*


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

LRM , they got their shit together it's Jan 2008 , they posted all the dates and places


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Ive spoken with this guys several times and his heart and pocketbook is in the right places.............but he has probably encountered problems securing big venues in general.
Remember........most big venues get a percentage of the ticket sales, ALL of the food sales by providing their own vendors, deposit, insurance, etc..............and they tend to excuse my language-"cock-block"- the smaller and non-established events and reserve the dates instead for the successful larger events from previous years.....

I had recently emailed him website links to a multitude of corporate sponsorship opportunities(per his request) and although I know he has opened them, I have yet to receive any gratitude or acknowledgement otherwise.............!!!!

Here's to............ hoping the promoter has been a just a "little " overwhelmed by what he is trying to organize for us lately coupled by the fact that the holidays only just recently ended and he intends to update us in the near future............

MS


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

More "official" changes for LRM !!!!!

MS



PRIMEDIA'S NEW OWNERS


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Dec 29 2007, 01:54 PM~9558822
> *Your right,if wanted a show to suceed you need a shit load of planing.You would need a least a year to prepare for anything.Its just my thougt too.. :biggrin:
> *


Is it because we drink the same water?? :biggrin: :biggrin:  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Jan 3 2008, 05:50 AM~9595069
> *Ive spoken with this guys several times and his heart and pocketbook is in the right places.............but he has probably encountered problems securing big venues in general.
> Remember........most big venues get a percentage of the ticket sales, ALL of the food sales by providing their own vendors, deposit, insurance, etc..............and they tend to excuse my language-"cock-block"- the smaller and non-established events and reserve the dates instead for the successful larger events from previous years.....
> 
> ...


 :uh: 
BUT THIS IS WHAT I BEEN SAYING FROM DAY 1!!
HE SHOULD OF HAD ALL THIS OR HIS SHIT TOGETHER B4 POSTING SUMTHING HE CANT PROVIDE..


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Teardrop_@Jan 4 2008, 05:21 AM~9604093
> *:uh:
> BUT THIS IS WHAT I BEEN SAYING FROM DAY 1!!
> HE SHOULD OF HAD ALL THIS OR HIS SHIT TOGETHER B4 POSTING SUMTHING HE CANT PROVIDE..
> *


 :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## swick-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Jan 3 2008, 05:35 AM~9595162
> *More "official" changes for LRM !!!!!
> 
> MS
> ...


FUCK LOW RIDER MAG AND ITS SHOW. PRIMEDIA CAN KISS MY ASS. I RATHER SUPPORT ALL OF THE CAR CLUBS, THAT ARE OUT DOIN THESE "LITTLE CAR SHOW". THAN A BIG CORPORATION EXPLOITING EVERYONE, AND NOT CARRING ABOUT OUR SPORT. PRIMEDIA IS ALL ABOUT THE MONEY. WHEN HAVE YOU SEEN DICKY DELOACH , COME OUT TO A TOY DRIVE? OR A BBQ. I SEE MORE GUYS FROM STREET LOW SUPPORTING THE SPORT. I HAVE SEEN STREET LOW AT " LITTLE SHOW", AND TOY DRIVES. I PERSONALY WILL NOT SUPPORT ANY LRM EVENT. THIS IS JUST THE WAY I FEEL, AND IT IS JUST MY OPINION. 
WITH ALL DUE RESPECT TO EVERYONE.


----------



## elchingonSS (Apr 24, 2007)

THIS GUY WAS BLOWIN SMOKE UP OUR ASS FROM THE BEGINNING. HOW YOU GONNA DO A TOUR AND NOT HAVE ANY VENUES FOR THE SHOWS LOCKED DOWN.

THE GOLDRUSH TOUR WAS DEAD BEFORE IT EVER STARTED. I FEEL BAD FOR YOU HOMIE, WE TOLD YOU NOT TO PROMISE ANYTHING YOU COULDNT DELIVER.


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

I think it was a good idea to try. I was excited but if it doesnt happen it really isnt a big deal to anybody on the site. Nobody sent a pre reg or anything. nobody spent gas money. i love the sport as much as anybody and i want to see big shows like this. i like small shows too. just put some events together. anybody trying to have a bbq or show and shine or supershow gets my support.


NICE TRY BRO, MAYBE NEXT TIME


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i dont expect a *brand new* show to take out the lrm shows that have been around for *years*,that would be like starting a fresh car club and expecting to take out a well known club thats been around for years, is just isnt going to happen,the show will have to put on and put on right for at least a couple years before you even get your rep up, and *the main complaint about the lrm is them cutting shows in the midwest, i dont see any midwest shows on the tour*,

last year tlm was suppose to knock lrm down, where are they now???
dont get me wrong i think the goldrush is a great idea with lots of potential, but i think you are gettting way ahead of yourselfs with this kind of talk of stopping lrm, the shows havent even started yet


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> THIS GUY WAS BLOWIN SMOKE UP OUR ASS FROM THE BEGINNING. HOW YOU GONNA DO A TOUR AND NOT HAVE ANY VENUES FOR THE SHOWS LOCKED DOWN.
> 
> THE GOLDRUSH TOUR WAS DEAD BEFORE IT EVER STARTED. I FEEL BAD FOR YOU HOMIE, WE TOLD YOU NOT TO PROMISE ANYTHING YOU COULDNT DELIVER.
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

[/quote
The dates and locations, along with pre-reg forms will be released by this Wednesday. [/quote]


CAN'T WAIT.... :cheesy: THE MORE SHOWS THE BETTER.  :biggrin:


----------



## northbay (May 7, 2005)

Somebody should buy the rights to lowrider magazine shows and let them just shoot the shows for the magazine. If done right it could be very profitable for that person and my bring back the show seen


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

It's funny how people are quick to talk shit on LRM and they still attend their shows. If you can make it as big as LRM does, then more power to you!!! I've yet to see a new "lowrider style" magazine or show schedule that has lasted more than LRM. They go bankrupt!!!! lol!!!! LRM is what counts homie. Their magazine might not be as up to par as it use to be but they still putting in some work for the lowrider community. But no matter what it is, as long as it has Lowriding in it, I'm there


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

*whats the pre reg fee going to be ?.i need some forms sent for the san anto show.
will pm you my adress later .
joe*


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 6 2008, 11:39 AM~9620787
> *i dont expect a brand new show to take out the lrm shows that have been around for years,that would be like starting a fresh car club and expecting to take out a well known club thats been around for years, is just isnt going to happen,the show will have to put on and put on right for at least a couple years before you even get your rep up, and the main complaint about the lrm is them cutting shows in the midwest, i dont see any midwest shows on the tour,
> 
> last year tlm was suppose to knock lrm down, where are they now???
> ...



I agree with a lot of you on the subject of trying to take out LRM or anything like that. As I have said numerous times, the Gold Rush Tour was never aimed at taking out anyone or anything. It is simply another event where you the people can show your hard work and dedication to the lifestyle/ art/ culture of lowriding. The Gold Rush Tour will go where it goes all on its own. The people want more shows and that is all that is trying to be done, add one more show to the circut. I want the Gold Rush Tour to be one of the shows where ALL of the people are treated with respect. No over priced registration fees, no price gouging on the electrical fees imposed by the venues (if the venue charges $50.00 for electrical, then that will be what you pay. Not $150.00 so that we can make a profit), all entries will be judged fairly and accurately without the bullshit politics that go on during some of the other shows (although there will always be someone who will complain), and something for everyone to do. Not just walk around all day bored out of your mind. Catch my drift. 

So....once again, the Gold Rush Tour is an addition to the car show circut. If it grows show by show and reaches the height of LRM, then so be it. I won't be the only one making that happen. You the people will also make it happen :biggrin: .

As for now, we're going to let the Gold Rush Tour do it's thing. The rain will fall where it will fall...........Peace.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*let da shows do da talk*


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jan 7 2008, 05:03 PM~9632633
> *let da shows do da talk
> *



word :biggrin:


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Jan 7 2008, 05:36 PM~9632965
> *word :biggrin:
> *



I agree homies. Point well taken and point well made.


----------



## GONE IN SIXTY SECONDS (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 7 2008, 06:46 PM~9633088
> *I agree homies.  Point well taken and point well made.
> *


I said it before that we the people make the show. It could be LRM, Goldrush, Streetlow etc that have the show but if we dont support the shows then the shows will be gone. So if someone is trying to have a show for us the best thing we could do is try to help out that person not put the person down. He's trying to make a good show, so lets us the people help him and maybe the show could turn out the way we want it too.


----------



## Mr.Teardrop (Jun 4, 2006)

> > THIS GUY WAS BLOWIN SMOKE UP OUR ASS FROM THE BEGINNING. HOW YOU GONNA DO A TOUR AND NOT HAVE ANY VENUES FOR THE SHOWS LOCKED DOWN.
> >
> > THE GOLDRUSH TOUR WAS DEAD BEFORE IT EVER STARTED. I FEEL BAD FOR YOU HOMIE, WE TOLD YOU NOT TO PROMISE ANYTHING YOU COULDNT DELIVER.
> > [/quote
> ...


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amigos4Life_@Jan 7 2008, 07:47 PM~9634157
> *I said it before that we the people make the show. It could be LRM, Goldrush, Streetlow etc that have the show but if we dont support the shows then the shows will be gone. So if someone is trying to have a show for us the best thing we could do is try to help out that person not put the person down. He's trying to make a good show, so lets us the people help him and maybe the show could turn out the way we want it too.
> *


Thank you homie...at least you know what you're talking about.


----------



## tequilero80 (Sep 18, 2006)

will gold rush it the east coast??????????


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 8 2008, 11:28 AM~9639873
> *Thank you homie...at least you know what you're talking about.
> *


What's up? with the tour.....homie is it happening or what? :biggrin:


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

first of all you are the one that got everyone all hyped up about the gold rush tour
and second you started these topics GOLD RUSH VS LOWRIDER to get our opinions. you have to take the good and the bad when your dealing with people.
i am in no way putting you or your tour down just voicing my opinion and mine only. we as lowriders have nothing to lose here just hope we could bring back the positives and unity between the gente. you set up the tour and let us all decide if
we want to attend. but it seems like we are all making decisions before the fact.
do what you gotta do homie to make this happen and you will look like the hero here :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Nov 13 2007, 02:50 PM~9218449
> *THAT'S TRUE.  HOWEVER, I NEVER SAID THAT ANYWHERE ELSE WAS OUT OF TH E QUESTION.  TAKES A LOT OF PLANNING TO BE SUCCESSFUL.  ALSO, THERE ARE SOME RIDES OUT THERE THAT NONE OF MY JUDGES ARE QUALIFIED TO JUDGE (DONKS).  I WON'T PUT MY JUDGES INTO THAT SITUATION.
> *


WELL U WILL HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT DONKS WHEN U COME TO SA, TEXAS. THERE ARE LOWRIDERS AND DONKS IN THE STATE OF TEXAS!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Jan 7 2008, 05:54 PM~9632123
> *I agree with a lot of you on the subject of trying to take out LRM or anything like that.  As I have said numerous times, the Gold Rush Tour was never aimed at taking out anyone or anything.  It is simply another event where you the people can show your hard work and dedication to the lifestyle/ art/ culture of lowriding.  The Gold Rush Tour will go where it goes all on its own.  The people want more shows and that is all that is trying to be done, add one more show to the circut.  I want the Gold Rush Tour  to be one of the shows where ALL of the people are treated with respect.  No over priced registration fees, no price gouging on the electrical fees imposed by the venues (if the venue charges $50.00 for electrical, then that will be what you pay. Not $150.00 so that we can make a profit), all entries will be judged fairly and accurately without  the bullshit politics that go on during some of the other shows (although there will always be someone who will complain), and something for everyone to do.  Not just walk around all day bored out of your mind.  Catch my drift.
> 
> So....once again, the Gold Rush Tour is an addition to the car show circut.  If it grows show by show and reaches the height of LRM, then so be it.  I won't be the only one making that happen.  You the people will also make it happen  :biggrin: .
> ...


right on, i hope everything works out good


----------



## lowdhotchkiss (Nov 1, 2007)

X2 I'M WITH GOLD RUSH


----------



## 47_CHEVY (Sep 28, 2007)

I THINK THIS IS A SCAM... I CALLED A COUPLE OF THE FACILITYS (INCLUDING DENVER)AND SPOKE WITH BOOKING MANAGEMENT AND THEY NEVER HEARD OF THIS SHOW OR BOOKED ANYTHING WITH THIS PERSON/COMPANY.ID WATCH OUT BEFORE SENDING THIS PERSON ANY MONEY....U CAN VERIFY MY STATEMENT @DENVER CONVENTION CENTER 303 228 8018..THIS IS THE MANAGEMENTS NUMBER IN DENVER... I HAVE OTHER NUMBERS TO OTHER FACILITYS THAT SAY THE SAME....


----------



## lay-n-low (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLLERZ_47_@Feb 8 2008, 10:41 AM~9895051
> *I THINK THIS IS A SCAM... I CALLED A COUPLE OF THE FACILITYS (INCLUDING DENVER)AND SPOKE WITH BOOKING MANAGEMENT AND THEY NEVER HEARD OF THIS SHOW OR BOOKED ANYTHING WITH THIS PERSON/COMPANY.ID WATCH OUT BEFORE SENDING THIS PERSON ANY MONEY....U CAN VERIFY MY STATEMENT @DENVER CONVENTION CENTER 303 228 8018..THIS IS THE MANAGEMENTS NUMBER IN DENVER... I HAVE OTHER NUMBERS TO OTHER FACILITYS THAT SAY THE SAME....
> *


With all due respect to you and whoever else may read this, IF YOU ARE WORRIED ABOUT BEING RIPPED OFF OR THINK IT'S A SCAM, THEN YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO PAY AT THE GATE. DON'T WORRY ABOUT PRE- REGISTERING. BUT KEEP IN MIND THAT WE CANNOT GUARANTEE YOU ANY SPACE AT THE SHOWS IF WE ARE OVERCROWDED.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lay-n-low_@Feb 8 2008, 01:25 PM~9896291
> *With all due respect to you and whoever else may read this, IF YOU ARE WORRIED ABOUT BEING RIPPED OFF OR THINK IT'S A SCAM, THEN YOU ARE MORE THAN WELCOME TO PAY AT THE GATE. DON'T WORRY ABOUT PRE- REGISTERING. BUT KEEP IN MIND THAT WE CANNOT GUARANTEE YOU ANY SPACE AT THE SHOWS IF WE ARE OVERCROWDED.
> *


Glad you got on to set things straight!!!!!!!


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

so, the first one is in Apr in Roseville, right??


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:|


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

:thumbsdown: :guns:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lou dog_@Jun 30 2008, 04:38 PM~10983505
> *i take it there was no show on sunday?
> *


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

CAN'T BELIEVE U GUY'S DUG THIS BACK UP FROM THE DEAD! THE GOLD RUSH TOUR PROMOTER IS A GHOST RITE NOW! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :nicoderm: :werd: uffin:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

???


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

...........CORRECT ME IF I'M WRONG BUT I HEARD GOLD RUSH CANCELLED IN SD WHEN EVERYTHING WAS SET AND DONE PLUS LRM VEGAS WAS THE SHIT CAN'T WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

fuck the fools gold tour. it was a joke and a scam from the get-go :rofl:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

the no rush tour


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

old ass topic,,,but i think lrm dropped portland from the map,,,its b.s
:angry:


----------

